# Holster for PM40



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

I just picked up my Kahr PM40 yesterday and I'm looking for a new holster for it. The Kahr website has several and I'm thinking about the Mitch Rosen clipper It's an IWB type. Just wondering what you guys that carry everyday think of that pistol, holster combo for CC. Thanks for any help and advice.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

tkstae said:


> I just picked up my Kahr PM40 yesterday and I'm looking for a new holster for it. The Kahr website has several and I'm thinking about the Mitch Rosen clipper It's an IWB type. Just wondering what you guys that carry everyday think of that pistol, holster combo for CC. Thanks for any help and advice.


Well, since you asked....

I would not do that combo, or singley either. I have a PM9, so I do like that platform, but prefer the 9mm as it's much cheaper to shoot, and I like to shoot it a lot. Since 9mm is an effective SD caliber, I'm not undergunned when compared to the .40.

I have also come to the conclusion that I don't care for IWB, unless it's the very soft and thin Uncle Mike's IWB's. The IWB's take up too much pants space, so I can't wear my regular pants and carry IWB. Also takes a whole new set of belts as well. I also don't care for the irritation provided by my IWB's as well, with the exception noted above (the UM's are really comfortable and perfectly suited for quick trips to the corner gas station).

I now wear OWB for my Glock 26, P7, and PM9. I can wear the wardrobe I already have, and it's more comfortable too. I also use pocket holsters or UM IWB's for a few mouseguns that I have as well, since they are rather thin.

Please keep in mind that the above is personal preference. Nothing wrong with PM40 or IWB....

PhilR.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I think it’s a good combination. I carry a 4 ¼” 1911 IWB (Galco USA) 5-6 days a week 8-12 hours a day. I don’t particularly like the Mitch Rosen Clipper. Steel clips fit really tight and strong when they are new. They have a tendency to use their tension after a while. 
Check out the Galco USA for the P40 (1/2” difference in barrel length). The hook goes under your belt and you can tuck your shirt in if you desire. This holster DISAPPEARS when I wear it in the appendix carry.

I guess I should note that my opinion is biased as I am a Galco employee.


----------

